
Can 'phone booths' solve the problem of open-plan offices? - apress
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20190802-can-phone-booths-solve-privacy-issues-in-open-plan-offices
======
joezydeco
_" We had an open floorplan office, so it was nice to get some peace and quiet
when I needed it."_

Now imagine if you had peace and quiet the entire working day, instead of just
'when it was needed'. Imagine how productive you could be.

It's simply amazing how far we've drifted away from this idea in the name of a
slightly cheaper furniture bill.

------
CharlesColeman
Yes, if you give one to each worker.

